# Bush Hooks On the Choctawhatchee



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Headed out tomorrow to tie out 100 bush hooks gonna put 50 in the river and 50 in some back water with the river being so high but all the signs are right with the moon and weather. Pics will be posted if anything bites.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I might see ya out there. Hoping to get a few myself.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

so where was this? South of the Bridge at Dogwood Lakes I assume, but maybe not with the flood waters like that.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

deeptracks said:


> so where was this? South of the Bridge at Dogwood Lakes I assume, but maybe not with the flood waters like that.


Huh?


----------



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

A trotline limited to 25 hooks may be used for taking nongame fish for personal use. Persons operating more than 25 bush hooks or set lines or a trotline using more than 25 hooks are considered to be fishing commercially and must have a commercial license. All game fish taken by trotlines, bush hooks or set lines shall be immediately returned to the water, and it is unlawful to possess any game fish while operating trotlines, bush hooks or set lines.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

saltbomb said:


> A trotline limited to 25 hooks may be used for taking nongame fish for personal use. Persons operating more than 25 bush hooks or set lines or a trotline using more than 25 hooks are considered to be fishing commercially and must have a commercial license. All game fish taken by trotlines, bush hooks or set lines shall be immediately returned to the water, and it is unlawful to possess any game fish while operating trotlines, bush hooks or set lines.


You didn't see where he said him his brother their friend and his friend are goin. Seems like 4 people with 25 hooks to me


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

All my family has commercial lic its only 50 bucks more to get them and you are allowed as many hoos and trotlines you want.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Wound up putting 50 out..baited with everything... no fish


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

saltbomb said:


> A trotline limited to 25 hooks may be used for taking nongame fish for personal use. Persons operating more than 25 bush hooks or set lines or a trotline using more than 25 hooks are considered to be fishing commercially and must have a commercial license. All game fish taken by trotlines, bush hooks or set lines shall be immediately returned to the water, and it is unlawful to possess any game fish while operating trotlines, bush hooks or set lines.[/QUOT
> 
> Man I love this forum!!!!:no::no::no: Always somebody willing to fill in for the game warden.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Forum wardens ABOUND in these parts. There is always one lurking, waiting,watching......


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah I went to the choctaw friday morning with the intentions to run 25 BUSH HOOKS but I didn't like the conditions at all. Can home after just a few hours and went crappie fishing this morning and it was a very good decision. Still way too much backwater in my opinion.


----------

